# Jay Peak 4/28



## noreasterbackcountry (May 6, 2012)

Here's a short write-up and viddy from a dual sport doubleheader last Saturday.  

Part I was from Jay Peak. 

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/05/april-doubleheader-in-kingdom.html


----------



## skidmarks (May 6, 2012)

Nice job!
We were thinking of skiing but did two days a Kingdom Trails instead.


----------



## Nick (May 7, 2012)

nice stuff, weather is really warming up. Now to do the beach / ski in the same day


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

